# Can an hoa tell me to take em down?!



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Can they legally make me take them down?









Stay classy my friends!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

yup


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup. Read your deed restrictions. It sucks.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Gunna see how long it takes to get a letter. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have no doubt if HOA wants it down you are not going to have much choice unless you yourself are an attorney and you are willing to spend time fighting them or you have deep pocket to hire one. HOA is like neighborhood Taliban if they want to be.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Lol!!! nice!!!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Gunna see how long it takes to get a letter.
> 
> F-n-F
> 
> Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


Its probably already on the way.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Read that 30 or so pages of fine print called Covenants or some such title. The answer lies in that document. My bet is yes. How long depends on how active your HOA is or if a neighbor complains.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Shoe on the other foot test*

Instead of those two flags in a neighbor's yard, imagine one saying "Join PETA" and the other saying "Ban Hunting". How fast you gonna run to your POA/HOA then?

Like those stupid "worship with us at XXX Christian church" lawn signs that you see. Fine if its your religion, but imagine if it was for a mosque or a coven. sad2sm


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Go check your mailbox


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Read that 30 or so pages of fine print called Covenants or some such title. The answer lies in that document.


Yep, it all depends on the rules _you agreed to_ when you bought the house.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> Instead of those two flags in a neighbor's yard, imagine one saying "Join PETA" and the other saying "Ban Hunting". How fast you gonna run to your POA/HOA then?


Good suggestion and we are all ears!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

From just a glance at your house, my money would be on "yes they can." I would further bet you get a letter quickly.

Some HOA rules seem to be ridiculous, while others seem reasonable and protect property values. As others have stated, that type thing depends on your personal beliefs.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I see no problem. But I bet they will.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The higher the HOA fee you pay, the faster and more frequent the "law and order" patrols and the associated "love letters". 

My parents lived in a neighborhood where the fee was $20 a year. No one wanted to serve on the board. The board hardly ever met. No love letter. It was live and let live philosophy. 

I live in a neighborhood with a $450 annual fee. People on the board actually put out their own personal $$ to campaign for the four seats. Some ten years ago they quietly implemented a new clause where anyone wanted to run for a seat on the board, that person was required have endorsements by three current board members BEFORE they qualified to start election campaign. Well, follow the money trail, with 3500 homes and $450 per home, you can imagine the money involved in property maintenance contract. HOA funding also pays for liability insurance to protect all board members from lawsuits by disgruntled homeowners.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

You left some light clips on your roof.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> You left some light clips on your roof.


Lol left the day after Christmas and was gone for a week. Had a letter to take em down when I got home... Pulled em down from the ground left the clips..

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

If ya live in Vidor, should be fine.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

What kind of shrubs are those in the lower left


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

If you got a letter for Christmas light you sure as heck will get one for the flags. Prob if one was US flag you'd get one too.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

there was a guy on the news some time back that was requested by his HOA to take down an AMERICAN FLAG on a stand alone pole. i am guessing his issue was the flag pole but still. Let us know how long it takes for your nasty gram letter...


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Depends on the documents, it may allow flags to be displayed in a certain manner.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Just a thought.... After you open the HOA letter telling you to take them down, do so accordingly. Then hang those flags from the inside of your upstairs windows. It's probably not in the HOA contract. Check it out.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

TXXpress said:


> Just a thought.... After you open the HOA letter telling you to take them down, do so accordingly. Then hang those flags from the inside of your upstairs windows. It's probably not in the HOA contract. Check it out.


Lol! They would have to make an amendment QUICK I bet!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

That's one good reason to be the president of the hoa or on the board. You can get stuff changed and exceptions made for just about anything.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Dude, if it is written in the bylaws they can take your house. 

There was an episode of 20/20 where an older man went into the hospital due to his health. The HOA didn't like the condition of his chimney so they sent him letters and fines, unfortunately his mail wasn't being forwarded and he never got the letters. The HOA foreclosed on his house and sold it, before it was out of the hospital to pay the fines. HOAs are evil, well most of them anyways.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Foreclose on it huh... 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

We fly Football teams, Soccer teams, American, Mia/Pow etc. flags a couple of days at a time. We never leave them out very long. Have not had any issues here yet. I also park a boat (I do live in a boating waterfront community) and a utility trailer in my driveway sometimes.

I have a friend that even sneezes wrong where he lives and he get letters. If He brings his boat to his house on Sunday after fishing just to clean it up etc. By Tuesday he has a letter about it. He gets letters for all kinds of stuff all year long. Some Hoa's go way overboard.

I like things to look nice too etc, but some of it goes too far.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

So - 

If HOAs are so restrictive and it bugs folks - why do people keep moving into communities with HOAs? I don't get it.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Well guys*

If you own the house free and clear, I don't think they can do much at all.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> What kind of shrubs are those in the lower left


Looks like variegated pittosporum to me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> If you own the house free and clear, I don't think they can do much at all.


Don't bet the farm on that, Poppa.. If you have a HOA and you signed when you bought the house...the rules WILL apply....


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> So -
> 
> If HOAs are so restrictive and it bugs folks - why do people keep moving into communities with HOAs? I don't get it.


Most people, myself included, did not read the HOA deed restrictions line by line to fully understand. In many other cases, mine included, the deed restrictions change with time...sometimes for the better other times for the worst. Some people, once elected to a position on the board, became drunk with power and personal vendettas.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I like the "Come and take it" flag, but the Confederate flag.... not so much.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

netboy said:


> I like the "Come and take it" flag, but the Confederate flag.... not so much.


Same for me but I can do what I want! I will never live in a subdivision, HOA or not!:mpd:


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am totally in your corner, but why would you go out of your way to publicly display a point that will gather you a lot of ill will?
Why not just be a red-blooded American quietly, because we are clearly outnumbered, as the last presidential election clearly shows.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gotta have a specific reason. In writing somewhere.If its not there you dont have a problem. Make them show it to you and then you can make a decision. Why do you think you mite get a letter.??


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The HOA might try to make you take those flags down, BUT.......






Ain't much they can do if you choose to wear a white sheet and hood while manicuring your lawn! :rotfl:


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I like your flags. But not a good idea to bring unwanted attention to your family. You might get put on a watch list.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Don't bet the farm on that, Poppa.. If you have a HOA and you signed when you bought the house...the rules WILL apply....


You are exactly correct. HOA's are meant to protect the subdivision. I, personally would not own a property without some type of restrictive covenant.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

take them down when the letter is certified  

submit them to the HOA, if approved, well then there isn't much they can do!


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

HOA have more power than most people realize. They can actually file liens on houses to make sure a fine gets paid. 

When I lived in the DFW area there was a story on the news about a guy that got letters for parking his F250 in the driveway. Apparently it didn't fit in with the other cars in the subdivision (Mercedes, BMW, etc)


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

netboy said:


> I like the "Come and take it" flag, but the Confederate flag.... not so much.


 Interesting. I deduce that you never watched The Dukes of Hazzard, because you did not want to risk a heart attack at the mere glimpse of the General Lee? When did this hyper-sensitivity first come to the fore?

Context, is a completely forgotten concept.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I grew up in Vidor and that confederate flag would get on my nerves. I wouldn't complain to the HOA but I wouldn't miss it when was gone.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> I am totally in your corner, but why would you go out of your way to publicly display a point that will gather you a lot of ill will?
> Why not just be a red-blooded American quietly, because we are clearly outnumbered, as the last presidential election clearly shows.


I love your flags but unfortunately I agree with this guy. Don't tell Michael Berry I said that...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You obviously know that flying the rebel flag in particular is inciting and will bring negative attention to you and possibly the houses around you. 

I wouldn't want you as a neighbor, not because of your personal thoughts, but because of your antagonistic persona and willingness to add risk to the people around you. 

Flying those flags are sort of like putting food out for the local stray pitbull that is roaming around the area while the street is full of kids. Then saying, it's not my dog and not my fault those kids got mauled.

Actions have consequences. Ensure you are ready for the good and bad that come from your actions.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

So you move into a neighborhood knowing there's rules, break the rules intentionally hoping to **** someone off? ***? If you didn't want to live by the rules, move out of the HOA.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

As long as you're OK with the Japanese family flying the red dot flag across the street.

Or Jose draping a 8 foot long Mexico flag across his garage.

Prime examples of why HOA's exist. 

As for yours, IMO,....it's only a matter of time before some idiot thinks it would be a great idea to throw a brick through your window.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I like your flags the only problem is the rebel flag has lost it's tyre meaning. Now it has become all about slavery and no longer what the civil war was truly about. It was about the government taking to much control of the states. I am proud of my history but the flag has lost it's meaning and it will bring to much negative attention. 
As for the HOA they can and will file a lean on your home if you do not pay fines they issue. I have lived in one and I will never to it again! 
James


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i personally wouldnt live in a HOA.  I also wouldnt fly that flag because it offends some people and some flags offend me and i dont want them flown.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes. I can't even park my pickup in my driveway overnight. (Gated townhomes)


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Does that sign say "Come steal my guns?"


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

as qmost have said o personally donot mine the falgs but others will. my suggestion that i have not seen here yet is...pu them in the backyard you can still enjoy the thee glory blowing in the wind and nieghbors should not be bothered. 
best of Luck with the HOA


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Does that sign say "Come steal my guns?"


If your brave enough to try!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Would you call the HOA if your neighbor was flying this one? Not comparing them by any means but rules are rules and you signed off on them when you bought the house.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Have a friend that was working a job in La.. He was car pooling with a coworker and he would park his work car (pretty old not pretty) in front of the house every morning at 4 am and drive it home around 7 pm. Wasn't long he started receiving letters to have the non running junk car towed from the front of his residence. Thought it was comical when he called and explained and they asked if he could start parking it in the driveway.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> So you move into a neighborhood knowing there's rules, break the rules intentionally hoping to **** someone off? ***? If you didn't want to live by the rules, move out of the HOA.


This...^^^^ There are innocent people around you that may suffer consequences because of your desire to "show people where you stand". I support your right to your opinion 100%, and don't disagree with your premise, but I don't want it shoved down my throat, anymore than you will when your neighbors start flying rainbow pennants....Might turn into an interesting neighborhood...

Simply put, you need to sell the house and move to the woods so you can express yourself at will. Or by a bumper sticker.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

YES THEY WILL!! And they'll probably add take down them Christmas light hangers on your eves as well!! :rotfl:


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

New Law about this:

*House Bill 680 â€" Location of a Flagpole in the Front Yard or attached to a Home*
In 2011, the Texas Legislature enacted Section 202.011 of the Texas Property Code, which restricts the enforcement of restrictive covenants that would prohibit a Homeowner from flying the flags of the United States, Texas or a branch of the United States military on his or her lot, but which still allowed a HOA to adopt and/or enforce provisions in its Dedicatory Instruments that would regulate the size, number, and/or location of flags, flag poles and lights used to illuminate flags. HB 680 modifies Section 202.011 to make clear that an HOAâ€™s regulation of the location of flags cannot restrict a Homeowner from erecting at least one flagpole that is located in the â€œfront yardâ€ of the property or is attached to any portion of the Homeownerâ€™s home. For purposes of Section 202.0011, the term â€œfront yardâ€ is defined as â€œa yard within a lot having a front building setback line with a setback of not less than 15 fee extending the full width of the lot between the front lot line and the front building setback line.â€

Heres the law how it reads:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

HOA's...for people who like to be told how they can live in their own home lol.



TH


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I am not sure if OP is immature or not so bright but if you post something like that in your yard in a neighborhood, you are making a statement that might not get the reaction you are trying for.

The only reason for posting it here is, see above.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> HOA's...for people who like to be told how they can live in their own home lol.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


No they are for the people that want to live a descent lifestyle with decent neighbors in a descent neighborhood, and not to worry about some punk kid moving next door flying some stooped flags.:cop:


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Plus, if it's not against the rules yet, it probably will be now. I'm sure your neighbors will be happy when they try to fly their American flag.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*HOA's- neighborhood ****'s*



aggie13_03 said:


> HOA have more power than most people realize. They can actually file liens on houses to make sure a fine gets paid.
> 
> When I lived in the DFW area there was a story on the news about a guy that got letters for parking his F250 in the driveway. Apparently it didn't fit in with the other cars in the subdivision (Mercedes, BMW, etc)


ironically, this occured about a mile from me, in a quite uppity,snothole
"masterplanned community".

for my $350/yr, my HOA, run by a mgmt co. (the pres is a figurehead, like the queen of england), harrasses us on a monthly basis about my trash cans being out 24 hrs too early or late, un-approved planting of flowers in the springtime, fix the shingle on your roof, re-paint your trim
all coming certified, in triplicate, every time. thats where my $$ goes.
they literally have volunteer tattletales that cruise around like thieves casin' a house. I run 'em off all the time. 
All the while, the house next to me has been Vacant for 5 years & regardless of the hundreds of complaints, continues to degrade so badly
It literally is de-valuing my, & other homes.
I hold their ASSES to the fire about it on a monthly basis, they blow a little smoke, then nothing happens.
Why? because there is nobody to fine. I.E- no revenue stream, no effort.
It's never been about maintaining/improving the neighborhood (which is now a "hood) It's about who they can legally screw out of their homes.
this doesn't even count all the lies re: Financials, vendor contracts.etc.
What really burns me, is if enough people would involve themselves, we could meet quorum & vote out CMA without any repurcussions. & have a neighboorhood association wholly by, of ,& for the neighborhood for WAY less $$ per year, but nobody cares. It's easier to just write a ck. let the HOA do the hard stuff
buncha chumps

FWIW, I took it all the way with CMA management, Inc.
I called their bluff & they did not foreclose as threatened, but they filed a lien against my home, with compounding interest. my MTG co. did NOTHING to help me, had to cough up the $$.

Never again will I live in a subdivision, HOA/POA's can kiss my *****

fly your flags, man! let THEM take 'em down, eh?

rant over


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I just received a letter from the HOA for leaving my boat in the driveway for 4 days...my mother got put in the hospital and obviously our lives were upside down thus did not get to move the boat....I follow every rule and to get a letter!!! URGH!!! I think it erks law abiding people than people who dont give a rats ***...anyway it does not help if you have a old crotichity woman who hates the world and definately hates me!! 

Oh well next time I guess I will run my 2 stroke engine a little longer in the driveway to warm her up and warm up my next door neighbor...**** HOA's


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Contracts must be like the directions for putting something together to you guys.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I never had an issue with a HOA and every house I've had has been in a highly restricted neighborhood. Just read the restrictions before you buy. If you don't like what you read then don't move threre. It's really that simple.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Cypress jaws said:


> I just received a letter from the HOA for leaving my boat in the driveway for 4 days...my mother got put in the hospital and obviously our lives were upside down thus did not get to move the boat....I follow every rule and to get a letter!!! URGH!!! I think it erks law abiding people than people who dont give a rats ***...anyway it does not help if you have a old crotichity woman who hates the world and definately hates me!!
> 
> Oh well next time I guess I will run my 2 stroke engine a little longer in the driveway to warm her up and warm up my next door neighbor...**** HOA's


Why would you run your two stroke a little longer and bother your neighbors? Most HOA s are run bye a management company who report violations. Trying to aggravate your neighbor would serve what purpose? I'm on my HOA board and if I leave my boat in my driveway guess what? I get a letter like everyone else. They aren't perfect but you agreed to the rules when you bought the place.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> No they are for the people that want to live a descent lifestyle with decent neighbors in a descent neighborhood, and not to worry about some punk kid moving next door flying some stooped flags.:cop:


Exactly this, you have to shop your HOA's to find the ones that are trying to keep the neighborhood nice from the ones trying to run your life.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Mont said:


> Contracts must be like the directions for putting something together to you guys.


X2 Why bother to read the paperwork for the single largest investment of your life? Or do any research on the neighborhood you're moving into? Just sign wherever they say and then complain about it when you can't do whatever the he// you want.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a great neighbor hood . I live in the middle of 25 acres . No hoa no trailer parks . And I can fly whatever kinda flag I want . You couldn't pay me to live in a true neighborhood . I grew up in vidor too and the confederate flag doesn't bother me a bit . But it means something different to me than to the thin skinned politically correct people. ( not talking about anyone on this thread ) . If we had another civil war I'd be fighting for the south just like my relatives did back then.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Freedom of Expression*

I have no problem with the flags - when I was younger like you are I did the same type of thing, basically trying to make a point or simply trying to draw attention to myself. As I've aged I have learned to be a bit more chilled out about expression. I am more in tune with the feelings and beliefs of others. I would be wary about the negative attention you might get for the rebel flag and would not put my family through that (personal safety issues), but if you are willing to live with the consequences .... fly them proudly.

As far as HOA's go - I pretty much ignore the love letters. Eventually I will get around to weeding to expansion joints, trimming the trees or moving the boat etc. - on my schedule. I have sent the HOA my own letters before regarding things like dead grass, ugly trees, tattered flags, mowing and weeding entrances etc. It's kinda fun - I use an official looking letterhead and much of the same language that the HOA uses in their letters. 9 times outa 10 they get the issue resolved soon after I send the letters.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

I took down my Confederate Flag after getting a letter from my HOA. I gotta admit it DID make my property look kinda trashy. Looks a lot better now don't ya think ?

Just trying to be a good neighbor.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that the new caseless PC tower model??


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> No they are for the people that want to live a descent lifestyle with decent neighbors in a descent neighborhood, and not to worry about some punk kid moving next door flying some stooped flags.:cop:


Agreed.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mont said:


> Contracts must be like the directions for putting something together to you guys.


Amen.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The more I read from the OP the more I think he is looking for trouble. Seems very immature. I see that your a little younger then myself but I would really think about the flag and your attitude. 
James


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Run for HOA office, if elected, write yourself a varience!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Can they legally make me take them down?
> 
> Stay classy my friends!
> 
> ...


Why are you doing that? If you want to live your life without being told how to live, then don't move where there is a Board of We Own Your Life members with nothing better to do than be bossy PITA's. Hate to say it, F-n-F, but, you applied to be the organ grinder's monkey by moving there, so you really should dance.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

The wife won. I had my fun. There in the garage now... 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

fouL-n-fin said:


> The wife won. I had my fun. There in the garage now...
> 
> F-n-F
> 
> Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


Glad you listened to her, she was right.

We women always are.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fouL-n-fin said:


> The wife won. I had my fun. There in the garage now...
> 
> F-n-F
> 
> Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


I'd hang a pair of my drawers up on the same pole just so I could see what the letter would say... :rotfl:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The monthly HOA rant thread! The bottom line---read *before* you sign and *agree* with what is in a contract. Very, very, very simple.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Feb 12, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster here. My HOA used to be vigilant about things like that and would send me love notes about having my trash cans out in the driveway past noon on trash day. Then they sold out to another management company, and I can't even get them to persuade my neighbor to shut down his unsanitary livestock operation next to my fence. We live on 1/8 acre lots, so you can smell everything. In the end, I'm convinced it comes down to a flexing contest, as they told me they cannot actually enforce the covenant. Like everyone else is saying, you gotta do the dance.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

DannyMac said:


> Run for HOA office, if elected, write yourself a varience!!


That's exactly what I did!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Chuck said:


> That's exactly what I did!


Not to sure I'm qualified... How do I do it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Move. You don't belong there. Go to the country. It doesn't have the convenience of living in town but has a lot of freedom. I fly the American flag and Texas flag regularly. Christmas lights come down when I feel like it. I literally shoot my guns in my yard, do whatever the He11 I want. The calves crossed my yard cattle-guard and were grazing under the peach trees this morning. My wife rides the 4 wheeler in her nightgown when she wants. I take a leak in the yard whenever I want, try that and I bet you get a letter in your mailbox. 

If you go to the neighbors place her guinea hens and turkeys will greet your truck. Then her dang goats will show up and try to chew all the rubber off your vehicle. Her husband has an old truck in the yard that doesn't always run that he is fixing up and a big Gilligans Island style boat he drug into their yard on a hay trailer a few years back. But they are good, hard working people, I would do anything for them. 

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had a neighbor once in a very nice neighborhood who got into a pizzing match with the HOA over a basketball goal next to his driveway. He was a doc and Dept head at UTMB, so he had plenty of money.

He had these plum trees between the side walk and street that had bushes underneath them. At one point, he paid a Japanese guy who specialized in topiaries to come out and shape the bushes into dogs hiking their legs on the trees.

It was hilarious. I thought the HOA was going to lose their minds. Best neighbor I ever had. He was a hoot.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I had a neighbor once in a very nice neighborhood who got into a pizzing match with the HOA over a basketball goal next to his driveway. He was a doc and Dept head at UTMB, so he had plenty of money.
> 
> He had these plum trees between the side walk and street that had bushes underneath them. At one point, he paid a Japanese guy who specialized in topiaries to come out and shape the bushes into dogs hiking their legs on the trees.
> 
> It was hilarious. I thought the HOA was going to lose their minds. Best neighbor I ever had. He was a hoot.


That's awesome! LOL


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok I get the HOA thing. I cannot for the life of me understand all of the post about keeping your beliefs to yourself and you should not fly those flags because you could be bringing or unwanted attention. The last time I looked we are in America and we are free. Sheeple will be the down fall of this country...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

t_willy said:


> Ok I get the HOA thing. I cannot for the life of me understand all of the post about keeping your beliefs to yourself and you should not fly those flags because you could be bringing or unwanted attention. The last time I looked we are in America and we are free. Sheeple will be the down fall of this country...


Legally I'm free to mow my yard wearing a speedo to cover my 300 lb butt to express my believe in equal rights for porkers. however I don't because of consideration for other peoples content and happiness to live in ocular pleasure.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I really just don't get the idea of agreeing to rules when you move into a neighborhood, then breaking them and being pizzed off about it? There are plenty of non HOA neighborhoods. And there's always the county where you have more room to live like a pig.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> I had a neighbor once in a very nice neighborhood who got into a pizzing match with the HOA over a basketball goal next to his driveway. He was a doc and Dept head at UTMB, so he had plenty of money.
> 
> He had these plum trees between the side walk and street that had bushes underneath them. At one point, he paid a Japanese guy who specialized in topiaries to come out and shape the bushes into dogs hiking their legs on the trees.
> 
> It was hilarious. I thought the HOA was going to lose their minds. Best neighbor I ever had. He was a hoot.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

After reading some of these posts I'm really glad we don't have a HOA and 8/10 homes in my neighborhood car about their house and how it looks. I've thought about asking for a small $5 donation per month just to keep the grass cut on the outside of the neighborhood.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't do HOA anymore.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I like your flags ,,, but the Come and get it flag seems like a good way to let the crooks know that there are guns in that house to be had,,,,,


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

DannyMac said:


> Run for HOA office, if elected, write yourself a varience!!





fouL-n-fin said:


> *Not to sure I'm qualified... How do I do it?*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stop posting this stuff on the largest Fishing website in Texas.
Chances are good some of your neighbors & HOA have already viewed this thread. :rotfl:


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I keep my grass cut and edged. My flower beds look decent. It's winter time who's look great... I don't leave a boat or trailers or broke down cars in my drive way house has fresh paint... Just seems a little petty to me. That is all I'm saying. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Move. You don't belong there. Go to the country. It doesn't have the convenience of living in town but has a lot of freedom. I fly the American flag and Texas flag regularly. Christmas lights come down when I feel like it. I literally shoot my guns in my yard, do whatever the He11 I want. The calves crossed my yard cattle-guard and were grazing under the peach trees this morning. My wife rides the 4 wheeler in her nightgown when she wants. I take a leak in the yard whenever I want, try that and I bet you get a letter in your mailbox.
> 
> If you go to the neighbors place her guinea hens and turkeys will greet your truck. Then her dang goats will show up and try to chew all the rubber off your vehicle. Her husband has an old truck in the yard that doesn't always run that he is fixing up and a big Gilligans Island style boat he drug into their yard on a hay trailer a few years back. But they are good, hard working people, I would do anything for them.
> 
> ...


Please post pics........


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Duke said:


> Please post pics........


Lol!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not young enough to know everything but poking the bear doesn't bring results worth poking the bear in the first place.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbarr said:


> I like your flags ,,, but the Come and get it flag seems like a good way to let the crooks know that there are guns in that house to be had,,,,,


Yea kind of funny lets not hang a flag because we dont want anybody to know I have guns. Guess we should take down our no trespassing violators will be shot sings because we dont want anyone to know we have guns. PLEASE.....


----------



## tight_on_trout (Feb 17, 2014)

jeff.w said:


> Go check your mailbox


x2


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

read your by laws


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I'm offshore and just got off phone with wife. Got 3 letters in mail yesterday. One about each flag and one about trash being put out to early. Took em a little over a week. Guess there just gunna stay in garage. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I live in a subdivision built in the late 50's, located inside the 610 loop. Unlike a lot of Houston who has no zoning, we have deed restrictions which were formulated before the emergence of the great N*** movement that feels they can dictate every facet of your life. 

Our rules are simple and geared mainly to keep a commercial operation from opening next door. You do have to keep your grass cut, observe building setbacks, keep your cars on the drive way, but don't keep your boats or RV's there. Our civic club dues are $30 a year. They must have the right idea, as the 25 years I've lived here, the home values have gone from about $50 sq/ft to about $250 sq/ft. And yes I have neighbors who have flagpoles.

Wanting to keep your neighborhood nice is understandable, but the rules at a lot of neighborhoods have evolved to become completely over the top.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> No they are for the people that want to live a descent lifestyle with decent neighbors in a descent neighborhood, and not to worry about some punk kid moving next door flying some stooped flags.:cop:


And they're for people who agree to other people telling them how they can live in their own home so they must like having others in control of their own property.

I don't get the concept having never lived where others can dictate to me that I can't have my boat in my driveway or that my Oak trees need trimming or my truck needs to be washed lol. To me the whole concept is just more government intrusion.

Must be like being in the Army where everyone dresses the same, eats the same, sleeps in the same type of bunk and in the same style of buildings.

But hey if that's what you like, that's what you like. 

TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Well I'm offshore and just got off phone with wife. Got 3 letters in mail yesterday. One about each flag and one about trash being put out to early. Took em a little over a week. Guess there just gunna stay in garage.


It was obvious to me you would get letters from the picture of a nice house in a nice neighborhood.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There were some major laws passed by the Texas Legislature in 2011 that went into effect Jan 2013.
This link is a short recap. Note Item 10.
I know that some of the changes sure pulled their teeth when it came to collecting fees and levying fines.
You might want to get a legal opinion on whether they can control your own displays on your property.

http://mmwatson.com/top-10-changes-to-the-texas-hoa-laws.html


----------

